# Mainboard mit UEFI + GOP aber Grafikkarte ohne GOP Unterstützung?



## Dr.Helium (22. Oktober 2013)

*Mainboard mit UEFI + GOP aber Grafikkarte ohne GOP Unterstützung?*

Hallo liebe Gemeinde!

Leider bin ich mir nicht sicher ob das hier der richtige Bereich ist um das zu Posten. Zur Not bitte verschieben! .
Die Suche habe ich bemüht, konnte aber nichts genaueres zu meinem Problem finden.

Ich hab hier gerade einen Rechner aus der Core 2 Duo Generation mit einer Quadro FX 1800 und Windows 7 Professional x64. Leider hat das Mainboard + Netzteil aufgegeben (vermutlich Überspannung).

Die Grafikkarte soll in das neue System übernommen werden. Jetzt erhielt ich den Hinweis, dass ich darauf achten soll, dass die Grafikkarte ein "GOP BIOS" haben sollte, weil der neue Rechner mit UEFI BIOS kommt.

Von GOP habe ich noch nie etwas gehört.
Nachdem ich das Orakel befragt hatte wusste ich wenigstens das es sich dabei um das "Graphic Output Protocol" handelt. Und über die Suche fand ich heraus, dass ein System ohne entsprechendes BIOS evtl. schlechte Karten hat. Aber ich hab auf die Schnelle nichts im Bezug auf Windows 7 finden können.

Geht es denn ohne?
- Windows 7
- Quadro FX 1800
- UEFI Mainboard mit GOP Unterstützung

Vielen Dank


----------



## OctoCore (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Mainboard mit UEFI + GOP aber Grafikkarte ohne GOP Unterstützung?*

Du solltest dir erstmal in aller Ruhe überlegen, ob du Windows überhaupt als UEFI-Version installieren möchtest - und warum.
Nur weil Boards heute mit UEFI daher kommen, ist man nicht darauf festgelegt.


----------



## Dr.Helium (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Mainboard mit UEFI + GOP aber Grafikkarte ohne GOP Unterstützung?*

Ich muss zugeben das ich mit UEFI Mainboards noch nicht viele Erfahrungen habe (ich selbst habe eher etwas betagtere Systeme). Ich wusste nicht dass ich zwischen BIOS und UEFI wechseln kann (wenn ich dich richtig verstanden habe). Ist das generell bei allen UEFI Mainboards so? Ich, bzw. der User des PCs, benötigt UEFI/GOP überhaupt nicht. Das alte System hat den Geist aufgegeben und soll möglichst kostengünstig ersetzt werden.


----------



## locojens (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Mainboard mit UEFI + GOP aber Grafikkarte ohne GOP Unterstützung?*

Es besteht trotz Uefi weiterhin die Möglichkeit das Windows normal zu installieren. Jedoch kann man nicht ohne weiteres die Bezeichnung der Einstellung im "Uefi-Bios" nennen. Da müsste man erstmal wissen welches Board es werden soll. Bei diversen Mainboards und Laptops nennt es sich zum Beispiel "SecureBoot", bei Asrock z.B.: "ultra fast boot" Bei letztgenannten stellt man im Bios "Fast Boot" ein und es startet im normalen Bios-Modus ohne Uefi.


----------



## Dr.Helium (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Mainboard mit UEFI + GOP aber Grafikkarte ohne GOP Unterstützung?*

Es wird wohl ein ASUS Z87M−PLUS werden.
Der Vertrieb von dem ich den  Rechner beziehen werde verunsicherte mich einfach durch die Aussage das  die Grafikkarte ein "GOP BIOS" haben *muss*. Secureboot "bringt" meines  wissens nach sowieso nur was bei Windows 8. Aber dann weiß ich Bescheid.  Deaktivieren und lächeln! 

Ich danke euch für die kompetente Unterstützung, meine Fragen sind dann geklärt . Die Aussage war dann wohl eher vertrieblicher-Natur


----------



## OctoCore (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Mainboard mit UEFI + GOP aber Grafikkarte ohne GOP Unterstützung?*

Wenn man kein Win8 im UEFI-Modus installiert hat, kann man Ultra Fast Boot nicht einmal aktivieren. 
Fast Boot bei Asrock funktioniert mit jedem BS - und ist was Anderes.
Das Fast-Boot-Zeugs kann je nach Bezeichnung in den verschiedenen Boardsetups wirklich verwirren. 
Ultra Fast Boot oder Very Fast Boot oder wie auch immer ist speziell für den Fast-Boot-Modus von Win8 (dafür muss es zwingend als Uefi-Version installiert sein). Und genau dafür braucht man eine Grafikkarte mit Gop-Bios.
Win7/Vista können auch als Uefi-Version installiert werden, haben aber mit Ultra Fast Boot nichts am Hut - da braucht man sich auch keinen Kopf wegen der Grafikkarte zu machen.


----------



## Dr.Helium (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Mainboard mit UEFI + GOP aber Grafikkarte ohne GOP Unterstützung?*

Danke für die Erklärung


----------



## locojens (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Mainboard mit UEFI + GOP aber Grafikkarte ohne GOP Unterstützung?*

Da kannst du es nach bedarf einstellen.

CSM (Compatibility Support Module)
Allows you to configure the CSM (Compatibility Support Module) items to fully support the various VGA, bootable devices and add-on devices for better compatibility.
Launch CSM [Enabled]
[Auto] [Enabled] [Disabled]
The system automatically detects the bootable devices and the add- on devices.
For better compatibility, enable the CSM to fully support the non-UEFI driver add-on devices or the Windows® UEFI mode.
Disable the CSM to fully support the Windows® Security Update and Security Boot.
￼￼The following four items appear when you set Launch CSM to [Enabled].
￼Boot Devices Control [UEFI and Legacy OpROM]
Allows you to select the type of devices that you want to boot. Configuration options: [UEFI and Legacy OpROM] [Legacy OpROM only] [UEFI only]
￼Boot from Network Devices [Legacy OpROM first]
Allows you to select the type of network devices that you want to launch. Configuration options: [Legacy OpROM first] [UEFI driver first] [Ignore]
Boot from Storage Devices [Legacy OpROM first]
Allows you to select the type of storage devices that you want to launch. Configuration options: [Both, Legacy OpROM first] [Both, UEFI first] [Legacy OpROM first] [UEFI driver first] [Ignore]
Boot from PCIe/PCI Expansion Devices [Legacy OpROM first]
Allows you to select the type of PCIe/PCI expansion devices that you want to launch. Configuration options: [Legacy OpROM first] [UEFI driver first]

Quelle: ASUS, Handbuch zur Z87M-PLUS, Kapitel 3 Seite 42


----------



## Dr.Helium (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Mainboard mit UEFI + GOP aber Grafikkarte ohne GOP Unterstützung?*

Ist ja purer Luxus hier, muss ich nix mehr machen. Vielen Dank


----------

